# Gentoo Package Scripts

## Keepun

Gentoo Package Scripts

Нужен PHP 5

pkmerge - позволяет осуществить выборочную установку пакетов.

Демонстрация pkmerge:

./docs/demo-gnome3-ru.html

./docs/demo-gnome3-ru.txt

Английский:

./docs/demo-gnome3.html

./docs/demo-gnome3.txt

pkdesc - показывает описание пакетов.

https://github.com/Keepun/pkscripts

С составлением предложений на Английском у меня не очень хорошо, поэтому можете сразу сообщать об ошибках.

----------

